# imac et panasonic dlna



## maxvegas (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, je suis tout nouveau ici, et j'espère être au bon endroit. Excusez-moi si ce n'est pas le bon forum, ou si le problème a déjà été résolu (je n'ai rien trouvé...). J'ai un Imac et je viens d'acheter un écran plasma Panasonic qui a la fonction dlna. Je voudrais donc accéder à mes chansons (from Itunes), à mes photos et à mes vidéos qui sont sur le Mac, sur ma télé. J'ai bien paramétré la Tv, qui a fait un test réseau (tout marche), mais lorsque je choisis sur la télé la fonction Media Centre, la TV me dit : aucun serveur. 
Ma config : Imac --> Livebox en Wi-fi  /  TV --> Livebox en wi-fi
J'ai essayé une autre config avec des plugs via les prises de courant, en branchant le Mac à un plug (Ethernet) et la TV à l'autre plug (Ethernet aussi) mais sans succès. 
J'ai enfin essayé en installant eyeconnect sur le Mac, toujours sans résultat, "serveur introuvable".
Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution que je ne trouve pas?
Merci à toutes et tous.


----------



## maxvegas (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai trouvé la solution ce week-end. Pour ceux que ça intéresse : j'ai branché la TV sur le réseau via son entrée Ethernet et un Liveplug. La TV est donc reliée à la Liverbox (qui a une sortie Ethernet branchée sur un autre Liveplug). Puis, sur l'Imac connecté en wifi, j'ai installé le logiciel Eyeconnect. Une fois celui-ci configuré (partages de dossiers) et lancé, la TV a pu aller piocher dans le Mac les photos et les films. Seul hic : ça ne marche pas pour les fichiers audio.


----------

